# Display iPhone 6 on Windows laptop w Lightning Cable



## alan222 (Dec 8, 2013)

Is there a way to display my iPhone 6 on my windows laptop using a lightning cable? Thanks!!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Unless your laptop has a video input port, the short answer is No. The video ports on most laptops are output only.


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

There seems to be several 3rd party programs that will allow you to do this, but not over a cable. On Mac, viewing the screen through the cable can be done easily.


----------

